# Ok What Do I Do Now



## 5tolife (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok long story short, hubby got help for his Bi-Polar, things were good for a couple weeks, he stopped taking his meds. He has been arresting for domestic assault. I have been under stress not feeling great took a pregnancy test guess what POSITIVE. There is a no contact order and last week he told me if I am pregnant I am on my own he is not going to help or support, I am freaking out I am now a single mom with 2 kids and a 3rd on the way. What the hell do I do? I do not believe in termination. The marriage is over after he attacked me. I guess I have no choice to do this on my own, but honestly how much stress and bull S**T is someone to go through.

Help?!:scratchhead:


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

I know there are a number of programs that are available to help women in your situation... hopefully someone more knowledgeable can point you to them.

Just know that he will be ordered by the court to help support the kids financially. He cannot opt out. It is an idle threat.

Keep yourself safe and don't be afraid or embarrassed to use whatever support systems you can. You can do this.


----------

